# Bit stuck in a Fuel impact.



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have always had this problem but now it's really stuck. No amount of screwing around will get it out. You guys got any magic?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have always had this problem but now it's really stuck. No amount of screwing around will get it out. You guys got any magic?


Buy dewalt


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have always had this problem but now it's really stuck. No amount of screwing around will get it out. You guys got any magic?


I had the same thing happen to a Dewalt impact driver. Brought it in and they couldn't remove it either. It ended up in the dumpster and I bought a new one.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ampman said:


> Buy dewalt


 Last time I checked, my license said Electrician, not Wood Butcher.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Last time I checked, my license said Electrician, not Wood Butcher.


My 20 volt impact,hammer drills are the bees knees


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Bits get a little stuck in my Dewalt when I don't keep the slip collar on the chuck lubed. I just tap the side with the closest hard object and that'll release it. 

Aside from that, I'd send it in. I wouldn't be able to throw a perfectly good impact away just because the chuck was seized up. I'd give Milwaukee a call and see what they'll do for you?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> I have always had this problem but now it's really stuck. No amount of screwing around will get it out. You guys got any magic?


Is it a drill bit or screw tip driver?

Try spraying some WD-40 or other penetrant around the chuck collar. Tap around the collar with a hammer or your linemans then let it sit for a while.
If later you can move the collar/release try grabbing the bit with vise grips and turn/twist-pull while holding the release back.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Have you tried reversing it?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

120/208 said:


> I had the same thing happen to a Dewalt impact driver. Brought it in and they couldn't remove it either. It ended up in the dumpster and I bought a new one.


The personnel in the Milwaukee Dewalt branch are super-nice and always very helpful.
I'll bet, they would've removed it or repaired it at a reasonable price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If its the same style chuck as my Makita's....you just have to open the little snap ring on the top of the chuck. This allows a the cover to come off.....watch for the springs inside and then you can slide the entire mechanism off of the end and get at the little ball bearing that holds the bits in the chuck. After that....lube it up well and reverse the steps.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I would avoid lube as its probally causing the little bits of metal that break off from the driver bits or are stuck to it magnetically to stay in there and build up. 

Id smack it was something light and fast to try work it loose.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Mine has gotten "sticky" before as well, but a few raps on the bit laterally did the trick. I think this is the price you have to pay for being able to put bits in without lifting the collar, more finicky.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

If its really stuck do like what was said above. Take the collar off watch for flying pieces if its your first time do it inside a big ziplock back so you dont loose any parts. Ive done it tons of times when ive snapped bits off in them.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

If you don't use impact rated bits sometimes they warp and get stuck. If you hold the bit with your channel locks and impact it in reverse a few times it should come loose.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

retiredsparktech said:


> The personnel in the Milwaukee Dewalt branch are super-nice and always very helpful.
> I'll bet, they would've removed it or repaired it at a reasonable price. :thumbsup:


They tried to remove it but couldn't. They said they could send it in and have it removed for $75.00. For $99.00 I bought a new driver. Diriver only, no charger or batteries.


----------



## Big Pickles (Oct 25, 2014)

Milwaukee has a 5 yr warrenty. Don't need a reciept, has a date in serial number. 
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/service/milwaukee-warranty


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have always had this problem but now it's really stuck. No amount of screwing around will get it out. You guys got any magic?


Ok. Fair is fair.
How did this happen?
What were you doing before you found it was stuck?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Ok. Fair is fair.
> How did this happen?
> What were you doing before you found it was stuck?


Question 1 - Probably a metaphysical occurrence manifested by multiple repetitive impulses of energy.

Question 2 - Screwin' screws


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

So, you pull the chuck ring forward and it won't budge.
Correct?
Is it possible the bit got a little rounded out and is jammed into the hex part of the chuck?
If so, Should we assume you ran the crap out of it in reverse to try and free it.
If not, the only thing left is the release collar.
Have you tried pointing it bit down into the working position and pulling the release collar forward allowing gravity to do the work?

http://documents.milwaukeetool.com/54-26-2653.pdf

You are going after the 56/57 group part. 
Left hand thread of course.Look are the insets on the page.
Note where the #10 bearing seats next the the #51 spring in case it falls out


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Needless to say but if the #56 group will not pass over the bit you have in it, you will need to cut the bit off with a grinder to allow the 56 group to slide past it.

If you are going to buy parts,
Be aware that some are only sold in groups.
Look over all of the parts PDFs and see if any of your parts are obsolete.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2653-22


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guys  .

I grabbed the bit with my pump pliers, put it in reverse and the bit twisted and broke. Now I have a little nub sticking out of the impact. Surgery required.

Lesson learned. I bought bits from a different supplier and obviously not impact rated.

I'll run it over to Millwaukee and have them take care of it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Find a good hot rod machine shop that does cryogenic brake freezing and freeze it. The bit will shrink and fall out. (REMOVE BATTERY PACK FIRST....)


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Btw, I've had good luck with the new Irwin Impact series line of impact rated bits. The square recess ones where on sale like crazy on Amazon.com, probably because they didn't sold as much Robertson as they though in the USA, so I grabbed a load of them for a ridiculous price. I can't really say for the Phillips ones since I only used them to install drywall sheets and that doesn't really abuse them like I do with the all-the-other-screws Robertson bits. I haven't even rounded a single R2 bit since I've got them in march. The hex shaft is also perfect on the 6" double-ended bits.

That or get the Wera Impaktor bits @ $10/each


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been using the rack-a-tiers impact rated bits for a year or so now and just broke my first one this week.....but then again, I broke everything I went near this week. Think I will take tomorrow off.:blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive never broken a bit in an impact driver, I dont use impact rated bits either.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chewy said:


> Ive never broken a bit in an impact driver, I dont use impact rated bits either.


I can usually break the 3/8socket adaptor with no problem.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jrannis said:


> I can usually break the 3/8socket adaptor with no problem.


I use 1/2 in mine, still havent snapped that. I wince sometimes when I use it like when your certain that cables dead before you cut it but you still wince and look away just incase, haha.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Took it into Milwaukee and it's a bent anvil. Dunno what to think about that but it's a $60.00 fix. She said it's bent because the bit wasn't impact rated (?).


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

60 bucks is twice what any Milwaukee tool is worth :jester::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> 60 bucks is twice what any Milwaukee tool is worth :jester::laughing:


You're a nice guy, Rollie. Kinda dumb but still nice :laughing: .


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> 60 bucks is twice what any Milwaukee tool is worth :jester::laughing:


I would have to agree


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> You're a nice guy, Rollie. Kinda dumb but still nice :laughing: .


:laughing::laughing::tt2::tt2:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I guess those bits that cost extra are worth the money....who knew


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys  .
> 
> ...grabbed the bit with my pump pliers, put it in reverse and the bit twisted and broke...



Hummm...I'll bet that would of worked if the locking ring was forward.


----------

